# Ganabol. org g2g?



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ganabol or landmarkchem g2g?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 5, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Ganabol or landmarkchem g2g?



Never heard of either one. There's prolly thousands out there. The chance you don't get ripped off by one of them is very low.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 5, 2015)

Never buy gear from a websight!!!!!!!!


----------



## losieloos (Feb 5, 2015)

I buy from websites all the time. The deca tablets were 100% legit bro.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 5, 2015)

losieloos said:


> I buy from websites all the time. The deca tablets were 100% legit bro.



and you used paypal too right?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> and you used paypal too right?



Wire transfer.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Always PayPal. That way if the seller doesn't deliver you can get refunded


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Always PayPal. That way if the seller doesn't deliver you can get refunded



And if the DOJ wanted to build a case against you all they'd have to do is go through your account history.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> And if the DOJ wanted to build a case against you all they'd have to do is go through your account history.



That's an old wives tale


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> That's an old wives tale



Yes of course it is.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gosh. Must have ran out of humor in the joke department. 

Obviously using PayPal is just asking for trouble, much like taking the risk of getting scammed while buying gear from a website. 

To each their own


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Gosh. Must have ran out of humor in the joke department.
> 
> Obviously using PayPal is just asking for trouble, much like taking the risk of getting scammed while buying gear from a website.
> 
> To each their own




Your brand of humor kinda looked a lot like arguing with a super mod. 

Just sayin.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

That's why I love the power of the internet. The emotions and sarcasm shine through.

I'm not looking to cause any waves. I can show myself out.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> That's why I love the power of the internet. The emotions and sarcasm shine through.
> 
> I'm not looking to cause any waves. I can show myself out.




Awww did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

I got the joke hydro made. Lol 'd myself in fact


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> That's why I love the power of the internet. The emotions and sarcasm shine through.
> 
> I'm not looking to cause any waves. I can show myself out.



You're not causing waves and your humor wasn't lost on me but I think mine might have been. Either way no need to let yourself out, we are always busting balls here.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 5, 2015)

Ehhh, 
just get em some letro And LNE


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Awww did I hurt your feelings?



Naw you're cool. It takes a lot to hurt my feelings, especially on a forum. I try to take everything anyone says to me with a grain of salt.


I know everyone busts balls around here so I figured I would join in. Still the new guy though


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry for throwing the thread on a crash course lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Naw you're cool. It takes a lot to hurt my feelings, especially on a forum. I try to take everything anyone says to me with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> I know everyone busts balls around here so I figured I would join in. Still the new guy though



I've been here over a year now, am a part of the staff here, and I still get my balls busted on a daily basis. I'd be worried if the ball busting stopped to be honest. Anyway just have fun here. 

Oh yea, FUKK GINGERS POB!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> I've been here over a year now, am a part of the staff here, and I still get my balls busted on a daily basis. I'd be worried if the ball busting stopped to be honest. Anyway just have fun here.
> 
> Oh yea, FUKK GINGERS POB!


I agree. **** gingers.

Because I am not one you scrotal growth


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 1, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Ganabol or landmarkchem g2g?


I vote no.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 1, 2015)

Ganabol has been in the community since the 90's
OLD School.
The other you mention I have never heard of.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2015)

I know 2 people who went through ganabol and we're ok


----------



## 4everstrong (Mar 1, 2015)

There are Mixed reviews on ganabol. I don't think their purity is as pure as most. There are a few Great powder suppliers out there But private.
I would never order powder from a website... To shady imo.


----------



## 4everstrong (Mar 1, 2015)

Im not here to bash Ganabol what so ever! I have nothing against them. and have never ordered from or used their products. AJust passing on some information. Just saw on a different forum that im on that a good brother on the forum was using T500 from ganabol and got 2 or 3 abscesses. At first he thought it was His fault. So he decided to pin again from the same vial

QUOTE: 
Hey guys, I figured I'd post this since it's a really serious topic, but it needs attention. Excuse the bad grammar or syntax; I'm super high on the vicodin I was given as a prescription for my leg pain.

 In the past few months I had a good order of some Tren E and Test E(Was sent Test 500 vs the Test 300 I ordered), and ended up running into some problems these past two weeks. Hospital visit problems. 

 Despite following perfect pinning procedure, warmed the vial, cleaning the area, etc. I developed an abscess in my left quadricep that quickly became cellulitis. This only happened once I had finished up the Tren and just began running the Test alone. Had it drained after a few days via a fun and uncomfortable scalpel slitting it open and I now have a fun wound that's slowly becoming a thick little scar. Getting it cleaned, drained, and cleaned again for ten days was a ****ing miserable experience and getting the wound repacked to heal from the inside out hurts like a mother****er.

 Fast forward to last night. After pinning from the same vial of Test 500 on Friday thinking it was just an accident I developed another one in my right quadricep after pinning it. Best part? Pinned my quad, used a new syringe and needle, and pinned my left delt. Ended up in the ER and had IV antibiotics pumped into me for over an hour while I spiked a fever and I'm now on another set of Bactrim and Kephlex. Extra fun part? I might be developing one in my left delt now too. Who knows, maybe the delt is just PIP from such thick Test. Either way, this Test 500 vial was severely contaminated and nearly got me killed. I have severe doubts about my last vial after this one. If the left delt turns into an abscess I have to toss that vial and maybe end my cycle early because of concerns over quality. If it doesn't, I'll have to stop pinning my quads for a long while and just use other muscles. 

 This was my second cycle and the first time I have ever had problems. It's legitimately making me question using Ganabol again despite the perfect customer service I experienced previously. Just a warning to all you guys. Be careful. I can provide some pics if requested. 
. 

ANOTHER QUOTE: 
What happened is that I ran the Test 500 because it was sent to me instead of the Test 300 that I originally ordered. 

 I pinned it, was fine, and then got my first abscess. I assumed it was bad technique or something that happened. I later pinned again because I figured it had to have been me or just a freak accident and the second one became an abscess as well. What's worse is that in the same session of the second pin I also pinned my left delt. Second pin became an abscess as well and the left delt is now also super inflamed.



 I only pinned from the same vial on the second time because I assumed it was safe as the first abscess had to have been a complete fluke. It was upon the second abscess did I IMMEDIATELY realize that it HAS to be the gear and haven't pinned with it since. 

 Hopefully that makes sense and explains that I didn't purposely pin bad gear into myself.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure the rules so I do not want to get real detailed.
"Ganabol" though is not an american. 
I use to get a lot of Omnadren and euro stuff from him. All top notch, real and cheap.
anything UGL or China  would just be a partner or affiliate of his.
But if you put your name on it.... its the same as yours.

I still talk to him from time to time. One of the best guys youll meet imo


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 1, 2015)

I will also add if you are in a country where it is illegal.... I would not order raws int.
To order raw material from china is just crazy to me! Talk about rolling the dice with your freedom.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 2, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I know 2 people who went through ganabol and we're ok


I heard this story once... Each one of Yaya's personalities made a completely separate order for different cycles shipped to the same address with different addressee names. He is so hard core that he just ran both cycles simultaneously.


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 2, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> Ganabol has been in the community since the 90's
> OLD School.
> The other you mention I have never heard of.



Very high minimum, I recall hearing a fella had a payment issue with them and lost out.


----------

